# Audi Exclusive A3 Interior



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I found this while looking around one of the blogs I've found in my quest for the perfect color selection for my S3. I don't care for the exterior color or the interior colors, nor do I care for the combination together- but despite not liking the near-white beige with the brown, I think it's a very, very sharp interior.

The images really represent the center console trim very well. I really, really like the matte black wood look.

Also notice the key. Images I'd seen elsewhere pointed to the key being nearly identical to what Audi has been using for years- your standard switchblade key.










http://audi-oooo.blogspot.com/2013/06/audi-a3-in-exclusive-cashmere-grey.html


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess I am lazy, but I could never maintain a beige interior. 

I look at friends that maintain their beige interior and it still gets scuffed and stained from cheap dyes in clothing. Even coffee spills in the carpet (at least Audi is using black carpeting, Canadian winter would have a hay day). Then friends that don't maintain well their leathers it is even worse.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> I guess I am lazy, but I could never maintain a beige interior.
> 
> I look at friends that maintain their beige interior and it still gets scuffed and stained from cheap dyes in clothing. Even coffee spills in the carpet (at least Audi is using black carpeting, Canadian winter would have a hay day). Then friends that don't maintain well their leathers it is even worse.


+1. I love beige interiors but they're next to impossible to keep looking clean.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

They may still use the switchblade key for the ones that choose not to get the keyless entry option.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I like it! Have a tan leather in my truck now, not too bad to keep clean.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Also notice the key. Images I'd seen elsewhere pointed to the key being nearly identical to what Audi has been using for years- your standard switchblade key.


FWIW, the key in that picture looks to me exactly like the one that's been standard on Audi's with keyless entry / start for a while now.

-Tim


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> FWIW, the key in that picture looks to me exactly like the one that's been standard on Audi's with keyless entry / start for a while now.
> 
> -Tim


I would think keyless will be standard, as the A3 sedan has that Start/Stop button on the lower left side of the shifter.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's an exceptionally long video showing smart key trickery being done with the old switchblade in the MQB A3 hatch. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4Dk9iMG5Co


----------

